# http://127.0.0.1:8081 in einer HTML Webseite anzeigen



## Adi | tmine (26. August 2008)

Hallo Leute 

Ich hab bei mir den Vibestreamer installiert. Nun hab ich dem den Port 8081 zugewiesen. Ich möchte aber das der auch über den port 80 erreichbar ist. Nur leider ist auf dem Rechner auch noch mein Webserver. 

Ich möchte nun eine Homepage erstellen, inder denn die Page des Vibestreamer angezeigt wird. Per iframe gehts leider nur lokal. Geht sowas überhaupt? Mir ist bis jetzt noch keine Möglichkeit eingefallen, weiss einer von euch ev wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte?


----------



## ts230 (26. August 2008)

Versuchs mal mit dynDNS.
So kriegst du eine (passwortgeschützte(nur wenn DU willst)) Verbindung zu einem lokalen PC.


----------



## Adi | tmine (26. August 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 

hmm.. ja ich arbeite bereits mit no-ip.org... aber das Problem ist ja, dass beides auf dem selben rechner ist. Webserver und Vibestreamer. 
und ich eigentlich eine Webseite, die gegen aussen nicht verfügbar ist includen möchte ... 

hmm etwas kompliziert zum erklären XD


----------

